# How to increase your chances of making your move to Spain successful



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

I think its important that anyone thinking of becoming an expat considers the following, as they may help you when making critical decisons about your move



Questions to ask yourself when thinking of moving to "Sunnny Spain"

Do I need to work 
How much will my rental including utilities cost
How much will I need to earn to make ends meet
What kind of employment am I likely to obtain 
Will I need to speak Spanish

After all "Money" and the " Language" are normally the biggest issues


Other expats, especially the Senior one's, please feel free to add your comments.


Regards, Dave


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend ANYONE coming to Spain given the present climate unless they're wealthy and don't need to work.

I've been having a nose around at old haunts and am shocked to see many of them closed down (I've only been out of the country 6 months!!) I've also seen some branches of banks closed down too, very worrying!!!

Life in the sun can be great, but it costs money. As there is hardly any work available, a dream has the potential to turn into a nightmare.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Its very easy to think that its just as bad in the UK and at least being in Spain, you'll have the "sun, sea and sand" and life style etc. BUT. in the UK you have your home, your family, the language and familiar surrrundings, rules, laws etc.... And as much as I hate to say it, you also have the benefit of a social security dole cheque and free NHS.


I hate the way all this is crushing peoples dreams. All of us on here had those dreams too. We (in the main) were lucky enough to move here when things were easier and the world financial situation was good!

Jo


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

jojo said:


> Its very easy to think that its just as bad in the UK and at least being in Spain, you'll have the "sun, sea and sand" and life style etc. BUT. in the UK you have your home, your family, the language and familiar surrrundings, rules, laws etc.... And as much as I hate to say it, you also have the benefit of a social security dole cheque and free NHS.
> 
> 
> I hate the way all this is crushing peoples dreams. All of us on here had those dreams too. We (in the main) were lucky enough to move here when things were easier and the world financial situation was good!
> ...


Hiya all,
Things are not good in the UK as for benefits forget it >.< I've been out of school since the end of June, there were no jobs then and there sure as hell ain't any now, I cannot recieve any money because I am doing the TEFL course my parents are having to keep me, my mum is off work due to very bad illness and the only person who is working is my dad who works for the NHS. I have no social life as I have no money to go out so I just sit in the house day in day out doing my course and 2 days a week teaching obs. Even if i stayed in the UK I woulden't get far with the TEFL as those EFL teachers who have already travelled are getting the jobs over new EFL teachers so still no job prospects. I can only hope that I can get work in Spain even if it is private tuition, but then my situation cant get any worse than what it is here in the UK. Alright I am not fluent in Spanish but I will learn but for now I am staying optimistic.
Emma


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

EmmaLouUK said:


> Hiya all,
> I am doing the TEFL course. I can only hope that I can get work in Spain even if it is private tuition, but then my situation cant get any worse than what it is here in the UK. Alright I am not fluent in Spanish but I will learn but for now I am staying optimistic.
> Emma



Hi Emma,

Your position is somewhat different to most wanna be expata, as you will have a qualification that should allow you to work in Spain.

Our comments are not directed at you personally, but rather to give an insight into how to make things work for you when you get here.

You have already made a good move by doing the TELF and I believe you said you already have Spanish friends, which should prove useful once you get here.

Good luck


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> Hi Emma,
> 
> Your position is somewhat different to most wanna be expata, as you will have a qualification that should allow you to work in Spain.
> 
> ...


Hiya,
Thanks for your reply I totally understand where your coming from on this thread. Yes I do have friends in Benidorm and in Cuadete along with the surrounding area's. Althought I will have the TEFL if someone offered my a job in a hotel for a few months I would jump at it using it then as a way to learn the language before looking into state schools etc. I am looking forward to it even though times are hard but then life itself is a challenge and being a Taurus I like to grab it by the horns so to speak.
Emma


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

EmmaLouUK said:


> Hiya all,
> Things are not good in the UK as for benefits forget it >.< I've been out of school since the end of June, there were no jobs then and there sure as hell ain't any now, I cannot recieve any money because I am doing the TEFL course my parents are having to keep me, my mum is off work due to very bad illness and the only person who is working is my dad who works for the NHS. I have no social life as I have no money to go out so I just sit in the house day in day out doing my course and 2 days a week teaching obs. Even if i stayed in the UK I woulden't get far with the TEFL as those EFL teachers who have already travelled are getting the jobs over new EFL teachers so still no job prospects. I can only hope that I can get work in Spain even if it is private tuition, but then my situation cant get any worse than what it is here in the UK. Alright I am not fluent in Spanish but I will learn but for now I am staying optimistic.
> Emma



Yes as Dave said, our comments werent diected at you Emma, I think you're doing the right thing at the right time for you - and I'm certain you'll benefit, both socially and financially from your move - if you dont?? well hey, you've lost nothing and had an adventure!!

My comments were meant for those that have families, homes, jobs, lives etc......

Jo


----------



## pscotton (Apr 17, 2008)

*Gloomy outlook*

Hi all,

I have been living on the Costa del Sol for 5 years as a freelance Graphic Designer. The first 4 years were good and was making a living. But during the last year and especially now, no businesses wants to spend their money and it is crippling me. I have been scraping by on savings while my income has been low, but now it is getting worse. I am behind on rent, car loan, social security etc. I have tried to get a job ... but all the interviews I go to they all tell me I am too experienced for what they need (i have been a designer for 28 years and 45 years old and have no other trade under my belt). I never ever thought I would ever be too experienced in my trade, but companies here just dont have the money and just want a cheap junior ...the money they are offering at the moment doesnt even cover living expenses (and I dont live in luxury by all means).

So it seems my life in Spain has gone sour ...and not just me, there are a lot of people here suffering too. My next option is to go back to the UK, but I just cant face the bleak outlook there too, rent is high, jobs are scarce ...so I would rather suffer in the sun with cheaper rent than suffer in the cold with huge bills.

So if anybody is thinking of coming to Spain in this current gloomy financial climate just make sure you have lots of money or just dont bother right now.

I just might give up the Costa del Sol and go to Barcelona, there seem to be a few jobs advertised there. I will just have to put up with being in a city rather than in the countryside, but hey, I cant afford to be fussy now can I.

Anyway, that is my bit for this thread, hope it helps anyone thinking of a move here right now.

Regards
Paul


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Paul,

So sorry to hear of your situation, I sincerely hope life improves for you very soon!!

EmmaLou, my intention was not to put you off coming here, I am simply pointing out that life in Spain is VERY difficult right now. You're young so don't have the commitments that many people here do, but please take the advice of an old crone - think very carefully before making the leap!! I fully support young people going off travelling and experiencing different cultures, but you really do need a Plan B in case things go pear shaped.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

pscotton said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been living on the Costa del Sol for 5 years as a freelance Graphic Designer. The first 4 years were good and was making a living. But during the last year and especially now, no businesses wants to spend their money and it is crippling me. I have been scraping by on savings while my income has been low, but now it is getting worse. I am behind on rent, car loan, social security etc.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul,

Thank you for sharing your story and I think your idea of moving to Barcelona
or a city at least is a good idea for work, but remember you can always live outside the city and commute.

If you need any info on Barcelona and where to live send me a private message, although I think you need to have made 6 posts on the forum before you are privaleged enough to send pm's - lol


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Paul,
> 
> So sorry to hear of your situation, I sincerely hope life improves for you very soon!!
> 
> ...


Pasanada,
I know you didnt want to put me off thats not what I was getting at but just saying that life in the UK isnt much sweeter, I can't afford to rent a house/apartment here plus there are no jobs in the UK for new EFL teachers the UK wants to have those that have travelled to Poland and Hungary etc that can help with the immigrants. In Spain I know I have a better chance at getting work as an English teacher, agreed its going to be very hard and life isnt sweet anywhere but if I don't go to Spain now I doubt I will ever make the move I'm in this for the long run and I'm doing what my grandfather always told me to do " go where you feel home is and enjoy don't stay where your not happy." But yeah I do understand what your saying.
Emma


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Emma,

I fully appreciate where you're coming from, I've done the same throughout my life (travelled to many places alone and lived & worked in Spain and the UAE). Thankfully, I believe I've done ok. With your attitude, I believe you will be as successful.

All the very best and please let us know how you get on.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Emma. 

ime there is a HUGE difference to trying something from scratch with NO responsibilities and with the MAJOR responsibilities of supporting others. Been there - both types!

imo although you're taking a risk - the risk is really only affecting you. I agree with P - I think you'll be OK eventually. 

The problem is FAR WORSE with dependants. Everybody gets unhappier and it's a self reinforcing thing.


----------



## pscotton (Apr 17, 2008)

*Barcelona*



SunnySpain said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Thank you for sharing your story and I think your idea of moving to Barcelona
> or a city at least is a good idea for work, but remember you can always live outside the city and commute.
> ...


Thanks for your reply. I will definitely contact you for advice if I decide to make the move to Barcelona. I have never been there so I might have to make a trip to have a look around. Thanks again, Paul


----------



## chanel2020 (Jan 17, 2011)

EmmaLouUK said:


> Hiya all,
> Things are not good in the UK as for benefits forget it >.< I've been out of school since the end of June, there were no jobs then and there sure as hell ain't any now, I cannot recieve any money because I am doing the TEFL course my parents are having to keep me, my mum is off work due to very bad illness and the only person who is working is my dad who works for the NHS. I have no social life as I have no money to go out so I just sit in the house day in day out doing my course and 2 days a week teaching obs. Even if i stayed in the UK I woulden't get far with the TEFL as those EFL teachers who have already travelled are getting the jobs over new EFL teachers so still no job prospects. I can only hope that I can get work in Spain even if it is private tuition, but then my situation cant get any worse than what it is here in the UK. Alright I am not fluent in Spanish but I will learn but for now I am staying optimistic.
> Emma


Good luck to you Emma, I'm sure your will work things out that are the best for you. As others have said, as you only have yourself to think about I'm sure you'll be fine, if not you'll only have to come back! I did suggest to my niece (who loves Marbella, but has not money!) to visit Puerto Banus and meet a millionaire! She declined my suggestion! good luck


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

chanel2020 said:


> Good luck to you Emma, I'm sure your will work things out that are the best for you. As others have said, as you only have yourself to think about I'm sure you'll be fine, if not you'll only have to come back! I did suggest to my niece (who loves Marbella, but has not money!) to visit Puerto Banus and meet a millionaire! She declined my suggestion! good luck


I wonder what happened to her


she was making those plans in 2008 & never came back to tell us what she decided or how she got on


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> I wonder what happened to her
> 
> 
> she was making those plans in 2008 & never came back to tell us what she decided or how she got on


I often wonder what happens to those people who come along and ask the questions, make the plans and then disappear!! I'd love to know

Jo xxx


----------

